# Drop ceiling



## oscarpro (Jan 5, 2007)

What is the minimum height of a drop ceiling from the floor joist?


----------



## ponch37300 (Nov 27, 2007)

There are a couple of different factors in this. In a traditional drop ceiling about 3 inches is needed to get your tiles in but the main thing that dictates the height will be your lights, If you have can lights or drop in fixtures, etc. There is a ceiling called ceiling max that gets attached directly to the joists so you only lose about an inch of space. But once again your lights will factor if you can use this system or not.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

What area are you talking about? 

Are you asking what the minimum height is per code requirement?

FWIW - Minimum height is measured off the finished floor, not the floor joists.


----------



## Jeeper1970 (Nov 11, 2008)

I've seen the metal framework attached directly to the bottom of the floor joists, and do NOT recommend it. A previous homeowner did it, then new homeowner hired contractors to come in and convert the tv room into a theater room. Made for a royal pain in the backside for running electric and a/v wires, fortunately that wasn't my job. As mentioned above, installing and removing tiles is difficult without any clearance.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Oh, OK, I see what the question is about. It's about the amount of room between the upper ceiling joists and the ceiling tracts. Minimum space is also dictated by the size of the panels. You need to have enough room to slide the panels up and into the area. 3" is still tight. Ideally, 6" is better. Again, that depends on the size of the panels, the amount of plumbing lines, and other utilities on the ceiling, that you must work around.

FWIW - We used to install acoustic (Dropped) ceilings ourselves, on our projects, until we started pricing them out to companies that only do that. They are very affordable.

My suggestion is to contact a local acoustic ceiling installation company, and get an estimate from them. You will be pleasantly surprised at their prices. They will install it very, very quickly, and at a very reasonable cost.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

i thought he meant ceiling to floor, and isn't that going to be 7' ? 
the clearance space above ceiling tiles to ceiling joists is average 4" to 6", yes?

DM


----------



## oscarpro (Jan 5, 2007)

Thanking U all for your information, well appreciated. Sorry if my question was not clear. I meant from the joist to the main channel.


----------



## Sir MixAlot (Apr 4, 2008)

3" :thumbsup:


----------

